# changing boot logo ?



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

any one know how to change the boot logo on the x2 is there a app like there is for the x or a manual way to do it


----------



## kc9bvl (Jul 7, 2011)

Root Tools one the market from jrummy 
Will allow you to change it with a pretty good selection to choose from or you can do it manually
Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yea im wanting to use one I made for my old x but I can't seem to find the existing one in the x2s system files to swap it out


----------



## Elite49 (Aug 31, 2011)

Its under /System/Media


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Only thing there is the bootanimation and sound.files


----------



## kc9bvl (Jul 7, 2011)

Ok your talking about the moto logo at first boot before the animation?

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Yep had a app that changed it on my x so I never bothered to find out how to do it manually amd seems the app wont work for the x2


----------



## Ilovesoad (Jul 26, 2011)

This is called the splash screen. I used to know where it was at, ill look around and let you know.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I forget where it is exactly but the file name should be logo.bin


----------



## kc9bvl (Jul 7, 2011)

Did a search for logo.bin not seeing anything. I am curious now too would be nice to change from default dual core logo.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

yea ill look to if i find it first ill let ya know


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

Someone try one of the zips found in THIS thread

Make a back up first

If those work then you can reference THIS thread to make your own


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

I'll give it a go tonight I just hate the fact that if I bootloop I gota sbf since I can't get to clockwork from power off


----------



## funkencool (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm pretty sure as long as the bootstrap was left untouched, it should still boot into recovery when plugged in. That is if you have everything set up beforehand.


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

yea i install recovery wait plug into ac then hit recovery mode boots me into clockwork then if i flash somthing that sends me into bootloop i have yet to find a way to get back to clockwork


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> Someone try one of the zips found in THIS thread
> 
> Make a back up first
> 
> If those work then you can reference THIS thread to make your own


no this zip dont work in clock work says error in zip (0)


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll try to find you guys something soon.


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

BrentBlend said:


> I'll try to find you guys something soon.


if i find it first ill post it here


----------



## juhde (Jul 22, 2011)

As far as I know, to change the boot LOGO you first create the proper image file and package it to a sbf, then using rsdlite you flash it. It only changes the boot LOGO and nothing else.

I've never done it personally, however I knew a guy on Droid forums who would take what ever image you wanted and turned it into the sbf file, all I had to do was flash it with rsdlite. I use to do this regularly on my OG Droid, however I've not tried it on my Droid X2. But I don't see why it should be any different.

That being said I'm pretty sure there is a tutorial on the whole process over at Droid forums.


----------



## shawn1976 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks I've heard of sfbing a boot logo

I have a program at home I will try it tonight see if it works on the x2

If any one wants to try before that here's a link to the thread I got it from

http://www.DroidXForums.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25926
Boot Logo Generator

tried it got this error on phone when running rsd to flash the sfb created (i used the droid x option)

sec_exception: febe, 4e 4e

then rsd said flash failed


----------

